# Shot Glass



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

Have a crazy friend wanted a hybrid shot glass. Here goes, york gum burl and green alumilite. Still gotta clean up some chuck marks on the inside. Comments are always welcomed.

Dave

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ButchC (May 11, 2014)

I know you said shot glass so i know abiut how big that is. With nothing in the picture for scale you could tell someone its an umbrella stand. Thatd be a big turning!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2014)

That's sharp, cool idea too, lots of shot glass collectors out there......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

ButchC said:


> I know you said shot glass so i know abiut how big that is. With nothing in the picture for scale you could tell someone its an umbrella stand. Thatd be a big turning!


 
Haha. Very true Butch. It's 1 1/4" x 2 1/2".


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2014)

Very cool ! That green matches up nicely, and great eye figure in the wood too ! Well done . I bet some good buckeye would look cool too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Thats cool! Unlike any other shot glass for sure, nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (May 11, 2014)

I like that a lot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 11, 2014)

York gum looks very good but havent been able to find nice as this. Only plain burl with not so much color variation


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> York gum looks very good but havent been able to find nice as this. Only plain burl with not so much color variation



I may have some for you Tom. Let me get home and post some pics.

Dave


----------



## Molokai (May 11, 2014)

Definitely want to see it. Thanks


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Definitely want to see it. Thanks




 

 

 
Here it is Tom.
They're 1 5/16" x 11 1/2". They have a slight bend from drying, but nothing extreme. Let me know if these will suit your needs my friend. Thanks in advance.

Dave

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SDB777 (May 11, 2014)

BTW, is it OK to drink out of it?(seriously asking cause I just don't know)

And I think I know how you turned it, but I'll ask that too...how did you?



The colors work very nicely together without over-doing it.



Scott (might need to make a few gifts someday) B


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> BTW, is it OK to drink out of it?(seriously asking cause I just don't know)
> 
> And I think I know how you turned it, but I'll ask that too...how did you?
> 
> ...




I think so Scott. I figure if I coat it with lots of wax and burn it in, that it would be ok to take a shooter out of. Don't think he's gonna use it anyway (more of a collection piece). Pin jaws and a forstner bit, then clean up inside. Reverse piece in pin jaws (expand inside hole), turn outside. Figured out that if I used craft foam, it wouldn't leave the chuck marks. Hope this helps.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Reiddog1 said:


> View attachment 50867 View attachment 50868 View attachment 50869
> Here it is Tom.
> They're 1 5/16" x 11 1/2". They have a slight bend from drying, but nothing extreme. Let me know if these will suit your needs my friend. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dave


 
Not only is it real nice looking wood, he even got the "shoeless effect going" YEA ! Proud of you there Dave!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 11, 2014)

Was thinking it was more for a piece of 'eye candy' in a collection....but you never really know.

Scott (that's a little larger then a shot) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Not only is it real nice looking wood, he even got the "shoeless effect going" YEA ! Proud of you there Dave!



Hahahahahahahhahahaha!!! Good eye Joe. I had no idea that I got the toes in that one. Does that make me "shoeless Dave"?


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Was thinking it was more for a piece of 'eye candy' in a collection....but you never really know.
> 
> Scott (that's a little larger then a shot) B



Well Scott, that's the way me and my friends like it lol. I'm thinking its more like a shot and a half.

Dave

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Reiddog1 said:


> Hahahahahahahhahahaha!!! Good eye Joe. I had no idea that I got the toes in that one. Does that make me "shoeless Dave"?


 
Yes my friend you can be "shoeless Dave" You will notice that it is shoeless with a lower case s, you have a day or two to go before you get the capital S but you are on track.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (May 12, 2014)

Dave, the wood looks awesome but its not enough wide for me to use. It needs to be at least 1 5/8. Thanks


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 12, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Dave, the wood looks awesome but its not enough wide for me to use. It needs to be at least 1 5/8. Thanks


 
No sweat Tom. I thought it may be a little small for knives.


----------

